# Bolt replacement



## ricefarmerr (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a Ritchey wcs carbon matrix c260 stem. I stripped the bolts, and now I need to get replacements. I can't find the spec for the bolt looking at the spec of this tem. Would anyone happen to know the spec on these bolts? Thanks

Link to stem: Ritchey WCS Carbon Matrix C260 Stem


----------

